# Stainless Steel Rib Racks



## bacon_crazy510 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good morning folks!

I'm in the market for a s.s. rack for my Yoder YS640S .... I'd like a LARGE rib rack that would fit the bottom shelf, and hold 10-12 racks of ribs. Does anyone know of such a rack? I'v looked online and can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe I'll have to take some measurements and have one made?

Any thoughts are appreciated...


----------



## radioguy (Jun 17, 2020)

I made some racks custom fit to my smoker.  Not stainless. 




__





						Home Brew Rib Racks
					

A friend of mine had some of these for his cooker.  I grabbed one and took a few pictures to make some for myself.  Real simple, use #9 flat mesh, 1/4" rod.  I drew a pattern on my weld table to make sure I had angles, lengths right.  I bent the rod in my vise using some 5/8" rods as pivots...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




RG


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 17, 2020)

I have a Smoke Hollow Pro gasser that comes with a rib rack, I believe it fits 8 racks of ribs. I just checked on their website and you can buy them for $10, your Yoder would fit 2 racks on it. They also sell jerky racks. The only thing is that they are not ss, just chrome plated, but I have had mine for 10 years with no wear on the finish. Good luck


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> I'm in the market for *a* *s*.*s*. rack for my Yoder YS640S ....
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated...



I haven't seen any stainless ass racks for sale, but Weber makes a stainless steel rib rack. Sorry I couldn't resist.

Chris


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks 

 unclebubbas bbq
 ... I'll check them out.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol 

 gmc2003
 .... when writing this post at 5:23 AM that didn't stand out to me. Doh!!


----------

